# pasos de quebrada



## Jorden

Can anyone help me with the translation from Spanish to English of the following phrase: "pasos de quebrada". The phrase is used in the context of piping water or water conduction from a source:
"Los pasos de quebrada pueden tener estructuras sobre las que se asientan los tubos, ser colgantes o subfluviales, con longitudes variables."

Thank you


----------



## grubble

I think it means a stepped waterway like they use to allow fish to swim upstream. It is called a fish ladder or water ladder I believe. Canal locks is another possibility I guess.


----------



## grubble

A fish ladder http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_ladder Could there be a connection here?


----------



## k-in-sc

I think it's just talking about stream beds/channels or (natural) watercourses.


----------



## vicdark

To me, it sounds like the structures suporting water pipes over ravines. But as usual I can be mistaken.


----------



## k-in-sc

vicdark said:


> To me, it sounds like the structures sup*p*orting water pipes over ravines. But as usual I c*ould* be mistaken.


Well, but what about it saying they can also be "subfluviales"? Doesn't that sound like there is or could be water flowing through the "paso de quebrada"?


----------



## vicdark

K, 

I did not read "subfluviales" initially. Thanks for the correction.

In this case maybe just "ravine crossing" will do it. This is the general term used for oil pipelines and gaslines over and under rivers.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, OK, that does sound like it would be right. 
Edit: Not a whole lot of hits:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=%22ravine+crossing%22+pipeline&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=b2da8a77dcd93603
Another thought: This is for water pipes. Are we sure they're crossing the "quebradas" and not running lengthwise?


----------



## Jorden

Thank you k-in-sc and vicdark for discussing my term.  To me "ravine crossing" makes a lot of sense for the translation. It is crossing the "quebrada" not running lengthwise because if it would run lengthwise then there would not be the need to use "pasos de quebrada."


----------



## grubble

The following search http://www.google.co.uk/images?rlz=...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=933

yields what might be a picture of one http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...1t:429,r:12,s:0&tx=106&ty=33&biw=1280&bih=933
... or not as the case may be.


----------

